

The Emperor's Turkey (2013) - drjohnson
http://theappendix.net/blog/2013/11/the-emperors-turkey

======
dmix
I never really thought of it from this perspective but turkeys do indeed look
very strange and exotic:

[http://my.kingscamo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/05/top10-tur...](http://my.kingscamo.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/05/top10-turkey-tips-940x626.jpg)

We had wild turkeys on a family property in north ontario and what amazed me
was how extremely fast they could run. Well out pacing my dogs. You'd hear
their strange sounds they make then the next second they were gone.

They must have been quite interesting to colonists.

